# How to unhide a partition???



## teocorona (Jun 9, 2000)

OS W-98
HD1 Master :9 GB
HD2 Slave :2GB
"C" primary partition 2 gb
"D" extended dos partition hidden.
"E" MP# files on the slave drive.
I was downloading some mp3 files and suddenly my pc lose video, rebooted and then on the slave drive all the mp3 files were gone, and the D part, was not available, the letter "D" was gone.(I assume is hidden)
Looking trhough the registry i delete some commands looking to hide Real player, and the mp3 files came back.
But there's not indication about the D drive.
I ussed partition magic, and the drive is there , but the option to hide or unhide is disabled.
If I use a boot disk, the drive is not there, only if I use Fdisk i can use the drive.
Any suggestions??? How can I unhide the extended Dos partition>

Thanks.


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi Teo,

Only two possibles come to mind:

Have you tried re-installing Partition
Magic ?

and (shudder)

In Dos, try "fdisk/newmbr"

That last one would be the last resort.
I think FDISK is like a hammer in a china
shop, but....


----------



## teocorona (Jun 9, 2000)

I forgot to post.
When I run the live update and scan for viruses, it checks for 2 MBR (master boot records) . NAV indicated that my MBR had been changed and asked me if I wanted to repair it, I said yes .
I've checked for viruses and nothing happens.
I try using Part magic, but I can't recover the partition. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Wow Teo,

I did the same thing with Norton AV,
and lost partitions too !!

One must be careful because Norton sees
the changed partition(s) in MBR as a
possible bug.  

In my case, several partitions on a single
drive. Yeeeouch. Had to completely start
over - lesson learned? Read that Norton
Message VERY carefully.

You can save the other drive, right ? It
should still be OK. Try re-installing
Windows. OR, try the FDISK/newmbr method.
If that won't solve it -

I would recommend salvaging whatever info 
you can from the C: drive onto floppy(s).
(or to the other HDD)
Important data stuff. The rest you can 
re-install, right ?

Then, after partitioning and formatting C:
complete re-install. You should still see
your other drive and be able to use the info.
But try the FDISK/newmbr first. I'm curious
if that will solve it. LET US KNOW, PLEASE ?

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## teocorona (Jun 9, 2000)

I tried fdisk/mbr and also formatting the HD and still not able to see the partition from the os (W-98) or from the boot disk.
I can see it from partition magig but it shows it as an unallocated partition and also as an extended partition.
Did somenody knows how to access and edit the MBR manually? or know an utility to edit it?


----------

